# MT HOOD RAILROAD



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda and i enjoyed a ride on this scenic line that took us from the spectacular columbia gorge, up along the river to near the base of mt hood. the train consists of some older passenger cars, a diner, and the dome car we rode in. we wound thru some lushious fertlie valleys, to an hour lunch stop in parkdale. although this is a scenic passenger run, on the return trip we were required to do some fancy switching and haul back four lumber cars...and speaking of switching, we were also treated to one of the few switchbacks still used. a wonderful picturesque ride . lets see if i can get some fotos posted


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, looks like you had a great time.
That is beautiful country, I have to add that to my "must ride" list.
Thanks for posting the pictures.
Rick Marty


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

And they have a good dinner train.....


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Nick, that sure was a very enjoyable ride, along with the dinner runs, they have wild west shootouts and dinner shows. we sure like that steam engine kit you put together, on another thread here. and you sure have a lotta knowledge and experience in model trains. wished we lived closer, we'd come and visit. i hope DWIGHT, lets us(MLS) know if he ever runs his beautiful new steam engine up here at train mtn. we'd like to see them


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I took that ride about two years ago when they had their 2-8-0 steam engine that's now running in Colorado out of Alamosa. Looks like things have improved a lot in Oregon. Two years ago...there was no diner....no dome car...and the caboose (in which we rode) was certainly NOT as nice as the one in your photo. And OLD passenger cars is right....OLD OLD OLD...and in need of work. It's good to see that the RR is still going as it is a pretty ride. Combining this train ride with a drive down along the Columbia from Portland, a tour of the Bonneville Dam, and a nice lunch in Hood River made for a really great day.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

They just recently obtained the dome, which is an interesting ride given the sway on MHRR tracks! They also reopened the section that was washed out in 06 so they are doing okay for the economic times.. They have some neat christmas runs. For a real trip, start at the coast in Tillamook with a Heisler, Hood River and on to Sumpter Valley and #19 and the gold dredge. Coast to mountains to desert to mountains...you gotta love the Northwest.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words about the loco, got to get a video of it one of these days.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That sure is some beautiful country. I lived in portland for two years. Did you get a change to see Timberline Lodge?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 18 Aug 2009 08:16 PM 
...For a real trip, start at the coast in Tillamook with a Heisler, Hood River and on to Sumpter Valley and #19 and the gold dredge. Coast to mountains to desert to mountains...you gotta love the Northwest. 


OK....tell me more since I plan to attend the NGRC in Tacoma next year. Is this a single RR trip...and a bunch? What are the railroads?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, going to make me work huh! 
Oregon Coast Scenic RR Garibaldi, OR www.ocsr.net Heisler loco along the coast 
Mount Hood RR www.mthoodrr.com Excursion, Lunch and Dinner trains up the Hood River valley to Parkdale in the shadow of Mt. Hood. 
Sumpter Valley RR www.svry.com Restored Mikado #19 through the dredge tailings to the old town of Sumpter where the depot is next to the restored dredge. I heartily recommend the Sumpter Bed and Breakfast, http://www.sumpterbb.com/ in the old hospital, one of the few buildings that did not burn down in the city. To get to Sumpter you go through Baker City, stop for lunch at the Sumpter Valley Junction where they have a neat g railroad in the restaurant. 
Additional 
There is also a neat steam train in Chehalis, Wa on I-5 [url]www.steamtrainride.com [/url]
Crooked River Dinner Train from Redmond to Prineville, great food and interesting ride. Ask for Monkey Face Beer! www.crookedriverdinnertrain.com 
While out east, Eagle Cap Excurison train www.eaglecaptrain.com 
Willamette Shore Trolley www.oregonelectricrailway.org 
and near to my house: 
Canby Depot Musuem, next to the UP main line, www.canbyhistoricalsociety.org 

Also, the Rose City Garden Railway Society will be having a pre-convention layout tour, stop by and say hi! July 31 and Aug 1st.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Isnt there also a Logning RR near Mt Ranier?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mount Rainer Scenic Railway. We were up there a couple weeks ago to see the debut of their newly restored Shay. They also had a Heisler and a tank engine running that day.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay,, Washington Railroads for those coming in 2010
Lake Whatcom Railway  Link

Northern Paciifc Railway Museum 


Washington State Railroads Historical Society Museum 


Chehalis centralia Railroad 


Chelatchie Prairie Railroad 


Mount Rainier Scenic Railroad 


Northwest Railway museum 


And if you want to ride the rails to get here


Amtrak Cascades 

(Nick I fixed the links, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
If you meant those to be links,none of them work for me.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick...even if the links don't work...least I got a list to google. This year we did the D&TS, D&SNGRR, and the Royal Gorge Dinner Train on the way to the Denver NGRC. This is sounding pretty good for next year.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For those coming to the convention next year,the convention hotel is the Murano (used to be a Sheraton). If you book a room try to request one that faces the east side,it will have a nice clear view of the BNSF yards in Tacoma. The Murano is about a block from the convention center where the show will be. There is a Marriott right across the street from the convention center which also would have views oif the yards. There is a real nice H.O. club layout in the history museum that is walking distance from either hotel and is well worth seeing. The Mt. Rainer Scenic Railway is about 1.5 hours,maybe less, from the convention hotel.


----------

